# Breath Test



## 20322 (Aug 28, 2005)

I have a Breath Test scheduled for early December. I have very little information about this test. Do you have to follow any special diet prior to the test? Also, how long does the test take?Any information from someone who has done this would be really appreciated.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

There is many kind of breath test.Which one are you gonna get?


----------



## 20322 (Aug 28, 2005)

I don't know....I wasn't aware there were many kinds. Its just one of the many tests I will be having to determine why I am having C & D alternating plus much LG. Also possible testing for Celiac Disease...Does any of this make sense?


----------



## 13974 (Aug 18, 2005)

blb7 are you still having problems with LG ?is the cottonball and baking soda still working?


----------



## 20322 (Aug 28, 2005)

Hi kimkim, I also answered you on the Pain/Gas Forum but yes, its still working really well for me. These are tests that were ordered months ago. Medicine moves pretty slowly in Ontario! I want to get to the root cause of LG. While the cotton ball experiment controls the reactions to LG it isnt a cure, thats what I want, never to have to worry about it again..


----------



## Arnie W (Oct 22, 2003)

I've had 2 of the tests - lactulose and lactose. I believe that the lactulose should be the first test you do.You must fast 10 hours beforehand (apart from water). No antibiotics within 2 weeks of the test. No slowly digestible vegetables or high fibre food the day before. From previous discussions on the board, protocol might vary from clinic to clinic. It is important that you get info from your clinic and I would be very surprised if they didn't furnish you with the details beforehand, as it could influence the outcome.


----------



## 20322 (Aug 28, 2005)

Thanks for the info Arnie. I didn't get anything from the hospital where I am going to get the test done. It was just a phone call from my Doctor's nurse left on voice mail. (just gave me the time and date and not to eat after midnight the day before). You make a good point, I sure don't want to do anything to influence the outcome, I will give the hospital a call tomorrow.


----------



## 15865 (Aug 10, 2005)

Is it true you can not brush or rince before the breath test as well?


----------



## Arnie W (Oct 22, 2003)

I am pretty certain that you can only have water before the test and should not even use toothpaste. Try to schedule the test as early as possible because you will be there for up to 3 hours. I got a splitting headache one day because I hadn't been able to have my normal caffeine fix.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:I am pretty certain that you can only have water before the test and should not even use toothpaste


Toothpaste would probably give a better result. Wash out bacteria from the mouth. Even mouthwash is better.


----------



## 20322 (Aug 28, 2005)

I posted this on the Pain/Gas/Bloating board too but thought I would ask here in the diagnostic test forum.I went for the breath test and the results, according to the technician, did not point toward me being lactose intolerant. The only symptom I got during the 3 hours was very slight feeling of nausea about 2 hours into it.However, later that day at 5 pm I got terrible stomach cramps and had a real urgency to get to the bathroomI had terrible diahrea for at least 15 minutes.I was wondering if this could be a delayed reaction to the test? I can't find anything on the internet that addresses this. A couple of people on the other forum said they also had a similar experience and I was wondering if anyone else could tell me if they reacted this way to the test as well?Or was it just a coincidence??


----------

